# Khachaturian - Gayaneh



## TxllxT




----------



## pianississimo

Oh wow, I'd love to see the ballet. I love the music!


----------



## Pugg

I love the music, hate ballet


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I love Gayaneh. It's a gem from soviet Russia ballet school and there's a big shame that not frequently performed today.


----------



## TonneEnevoldsen

I love it.. thank you for sharing dude


----------



## TxllxT

TonneEnevoldsen said:


> I love it.. thank you for sharing dude


Welcome on the forum!


----------



## Canaeus

I think Gayaneh is his best ballet, far better than Spartacus. But that's probably a matter of taste


----------



## Judith

I saw it performed by RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko at Leeds Town Hall last year. Was amazing. When they performed the Sabre Dance, I felt like I was in the middle of the music. The encore couldn't have been more fitting either! Masquerade Suite! Took me a while to get over that concert.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> I saw it performed by RLPO conducted by Vasily Petrenko at Leeds Town Hall last year. Was amazing. When they performed the Sabre Dance, I felt like I was in the middle of the music. The encore couldn't have been more fitting either! Masquerade Suite! Took me a while to get over that concert.


Sounds really amazing indeed.


----------



## gardibolt

It does indeed sound marvelous. I'm not keen on ballet myself but I'd love to see a production of Gayaneh some time. The music is marvelous from start to finish. Khachaturian is just so grossly underappreciated.


----------



## techniquest

> Khachaturian is just so grossly underappreciated.


Hear hear. Khachaturian deserves far more respect and appreciation than he gets, in just about all his music genres.


----------



## joachim

It is absolutely necessary to listen to the integral version (in Naxos for example), not only the "Suite" that is drawn.


----------

